# Riemen bzw. Ruder für Holzboot selber bauen



## D4_Gh0st (24. Juli 2007)

Also ich hab ein Ruderboot (3m lang, etwa 1,5m breit). Leider wurden mir die Ruder geklaut, und da ich noch (Ex-)Schüler bin und nicht soviel Geld habe  wollte ich mir die Ruder selbst bauen. Hat da jmd. ne Ahnung oder vll. ne Anleitung wie ich so etwas baue???

Ich hab mir überlegt, einfach ne quadratische Latte zu nehmen, die dann in der Mitte einzusägen und dann vorne grad nen breiteres Brett drann und des dann abrunden. Anschließend ein Loch durchgebohrt für die Halterungen und dann noch den Griff ( oder alles?) abrunden.

Danke euch schon mal!!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riemen bzw. Ruder für Holzboot selber bauen*

Hält vermutlich nicht lange, wenn Du kein wirklich gutes Holz nimmst, und dann kann man sich vermutlich auch gleich neue Ruder kaufen...

Gekaufte Ruder sind auf spezielle weise verleimt um die Stabilität zu erreichen.

Hier an den Bootsstegen recht beliebt: Alu- oder Stahlrohre mit angeschraubten oder geschweissten Platten. Vielleicht findet sich auf nem schrottplatz passendes Material.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Ammersee-angler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Riemen bzw. Ruder für Holzboot selber bauen*

Mir ist vor ein paar Wochen ein Ruder angebrochen. Hams auch versucht wieder zu reparieren, hat aber nicht gehalten, dann ist es ganz druchgebrochen. Meines erachtens hast du keine Chanche aber 60€ wirst du dir schon irgendwie hersparen können.


----------

